# anyone else hand split instead of using the splitter?



## rygar (Dec 11, 2016)

have a bunch of oak i just got cut down.  am actually hand splitting to smaller pieces then maybe using the 27 ton.

mainly doing it for the exercise.  anyone else punishing themselves instead of teh easy route?


----------



## rwilly (Dec 12, 2016)

I always use the axe, maul method. I love to split wood.

I set aside the knotty ones that I am unable to split by hand, and use the splitter for them.

Its the stacking I don't like.


----------



## kswaterfowler (Dec 12, 2016)

I did. Hedge sucks to split and the elm is the worst. Went to a splitter for this year.


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 12, 2016)

I usually split by hand, but with about 4 cord of scrounge wood sitting on the driveway I decided a $70 a day rental of a splitter was money well spent.  I enjoy splitting by hand, but that would have taken me weeks to get through in my free time.  With the splitter I had it done in a day.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 12, 2016)

I use my Fiskars and hand split about 4 cords a year. My local wood is white birch, red maple, ash and beech. Probably 80% birch and maple. If I had more beech or oak I would probably buy a splitter.

I find that I am only motivated to cut about a tank of fuel with my chainsaw. I take a break from sawing by splitting.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 12, 2016)

I split everything with my X27 (or X19 for smaller stuff) and Fiskars maul, but that's no more than about 3 cords in a season. I get a lot of enjoyment out of it and, because I split most stuff near the house, I can do a little at a time and spread it out over the fall and winter. It's a good way to get me outside in cold weather when not much else works. I suspect I'll invest in a splitter down the road but right now it's all manual.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Dec 12, 2016)

Cutting, swinging a maul or stacking don't bother me really. It's the bending over. Whatever I can do in any part of the operation to minimize the constant bending over.. I do it...


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 12, 2016)

I like splitting by hand and most of what I split is red oak so it splits easy.  If I had more funky stuff I'd definitely buy a splitter.


----------



## David.Ervin (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got mostly ash wood, and it's straight grained enough that hand splitting with the x27 is faster than a hydraulic splitter ever could be.  Also, I don't have to heft a huge round up onto the splitter this way.  Just stand it up on end and hit it with the axe.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 12, 2016)

For me it depends on the size of the load, unless it's elm or a yard tree. I have access to my neighbors splitter, but only want to bother him and drag it out if the load is large, small loads have turned into a massive pile or it's super bad stuff. 3/4 or less and usually hand split.


----------



## bfast250 (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split 2-3 cords per year with the x27. Oak, hickory, ash, sassafras, cedar, etc. I spread out the work and enjoy the time outdoors.

Like others I have a pile of stubborn pieces that I save for a hydro splitter. I also use an old tire for smaller rounds to reduce the bending over.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split everything, about four cords a year. Splitting is my favorite part of the process. I also enjoy felling trees, I sometimes like bucking the trees provided my chainsaw is working right.  Moving the wood from where it fell to the splitting area is the part I could do without. I also don't much enjoy moving the wood from the stacks to the house either.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 12, 2016)

i split about 2 cord of elm by hand, then bought a splitter. Now I only split the easy stuff by hand so I feel super good about myself. 

Actually, I have about another 2 cord of elm that is stacked in rounds, and I am debating getting out the fiskars and getting a workout. The wood is down back, and it would be a bumpy ride for the splitter. Wood by the splitter gets split by the splitter, wood away from the splitter gets split by hand...


----------



## Dobish (Dec 12, 2016)

Wood Duck said:


> I hand split everything, about four cords a year. Splitting is my favorite part of the process. I also enjoy felling trees, I sometimes like bucking the trees provided my chainsaw is working right.  Moving the wood from where it fell to the splitting area is the part I could do without. I also don't much enjoy moving the wood from the stacks to the house either.


i have been practicing throwing wood from the splitter to the stacks... so far, i'm about 60% success rate.... its sort of a game!


----------



## IthinkI'mgettinOld (Dec 12, 2016)

MaintenanceMan said:


> Cutting, swinging a maul or stacking don't bother me really. It's the bending over. Whatever I can do in any part of the operation to minimize the constant bending over.. I do it...


Get a old tire or a few and stack your wood in it tight....on frozen ground it'll split well without going anywhere and it minimizes the amount of bending over.

I split with a maul exclusively. Splitting firewood in the winter is great, keeps you warm and keeps you outdoors when you otherwise wouldn't be.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 12, 2016)

swinging the maul for 37 years now. Plan on keeping going for 3-4 more years ( I'll be 70)

It's really not punishing after you develop a smooth accurate swing.


----------



## BoiledOver (Dec 12, 2016)

IthinkI'mgettinOld said:


> Get a old tire or a few and stack your wood in it tight....on frozen ground it'll split well without going anywhere and it minimizes the amount of bending over.
> 
> I split with a maul exclusively. Splitting firewood in the winter is great, keeps you warm and keeps you outdoors when you otherwise wouldn't be.


Yes, I hand split exclusively with a Fiskar.  I do have an electric mini splitter next to the boiler for making kindling and anything oversized.

If ya let the temps get good and cold (mid-teens and lower F), you don't even need a tire. Whack the rounds where they lay horizontal, this keeps the bending over part to a minimum. Frozen wood almost explodes, the colder the better. In the past, I used a big round as a chopping block and that is a lotta work. No more chopping block, wait for the cold, and whack em.


----------



## Komatsu350 (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split with a fiskars. I actually think it much faster than a splitter.


----------



## SuperGenius (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split everything with a Craftsman maul, though I used my neighbor's 20-ton splitter this year on some elm that just laughed at me and my maul. Thankfully, most trees on my property are maple.


----------



## red oak (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split about 6 cords per year with a maul, the few pieces I can't split get re-introduced to the chainsaw.  Most of what I split is red oak so it's pretty easy going as long as there aren't any big knots.  I like the exercise and now my son is old enough to help so that's really neat.  Splitting is a job that's never really done for me, a half hour here and there adds up but I don't try to do it all in a day or week.


----------



## excessads (Dec 12, 2016)

rwilly said:


> I always use the axe, maul method. I love to split wood.
> 
> Its the stacking I don't like.



Second on both counts, she stacks, I split, fair deal.


----------



## CincyBurner (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split all.  I find splitting (even stacking) very enjoyable. Moving wood is the chore.
I've used hydraulic splitters, and know they're probably faster, but I'm too impatient, and I just enjoy the sounds and feel and and satisfaction of working my way through a pile of logs with a simple implement.

In 2015 trying to get caught up and ahead I split about 7 cord.  It seemed much of it just found its way to me - or at least the word of a good scrounge.

Hand splitting definitely changes my species selection the and portions of wood taken.  I stick to easier splitting wood species (maple, ash, oak, hickory, Osage, black locust), and avoid contorted, twisted, or tough splitting stuff like sweetgum, American elm, blackgum and sycamore.  Fortunately plenty of the good burning wood splits nicely.  Beech is an exception.  It's twisty, but it's a rarity in southwest Ohio, and I love how it burns.
I found that while pear and tulip poplar split fairly easy, they split funky and uneven.
If in the field I'm picky and will select clear chunks, or cut out the crotches and knotty portions.  What uglies and shorts I get make their way to the crates.  
Cleanup of the split slivers makes for good for kindling.


----------



## excessads (Dec 12, 2016)

Fiskar most of the time and enjoy every minute of it.  Maul and wedge reserved for the soggy rounds.  Nothing stays intact except some really green sycamore.


----------



## xman23 (Dec 12, 2016)

I hand split a few pieces, but if the pile is big I drag out the splitter


----------



## ChemicalWaste (Dec 12, 2016)

I split most of my stuff by hand this year. I don't dolly everything, but really big stuff gets split into quarters, some bigger stuff get halved. I'm telling you, that isocore mail from fiskars is happiness. I used it tonight on some ash logs about 18"in diameter that I didn't want to fight into the boiler and it's awesome stuff. Probably split about 7 cords worth by hand this year and my shoulder knows about it.

But I bought a log splitter. Next year will be different.


----------



## seabert (Dec 12, 2016)

I love swinging my Fiskars 27 on big stuff and the Fiskars 25 on the rest. Every once in a while I have to employ a wedge on a stubborn piece. I use an Estwing short splitting maul and a pair of pliers to split pallet wood for kindling. Most of my wood is red oak. I also use Envi blocks

Have not used a power splitter yet.


----------



## Blazing (Dec 12, 2016)

Hand spilt everything but pieces like the one on the left get the splitter treatment.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Dec 12, 2016)

I largely split by hand — like others have mentioned, I find it very enjoyable and it's killer exercise when you'd otherwise be laid up hiding from the cold. I use an old Collins 6 lb maul for most stuff, a short-handle ATCO 8  lb maul for some peskier pieces and reserve a massive American felling axe (it's got to be 6+ lbs) which is razor sharp to cut through rounds with knots

That said, I now have a two year "tradition" of laying out a whole bunch of bucked rounds in mid-Fall and borrowing a neighbor's TimberWolf-2 for a full weekend of splitting with a friend or my FIL. I find that gives me a huge leg up on the next year's wood and it's an excuse to get together and drink beer...after splitting.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 13, 2016)

I exclusively hand split until the rotator cuff surgery.  Still hand splitting to rehab the cuff gently but
all the big or knotted stuff goes into the 22 ton I'm borrowing and I pay the "rental fee" by giving him some split wood.
Luckily he only burns on his days off work.


----------



## tsquini (Dec 13, 2016)

It is quicker to hand split. I take 3 solid swings at a round. If it does not split I save it for the splitter.


----------



## Stateguy (Dec 14, 2016)

I didnt think that many people still split it by hand.
What i like about it is that all you really need is the axe.  Your not taking the log splitter out of the shed and brining it to the wood pile.
If i want to split on log or many logs. It doesnt take much effort to get started
I was just wondering on what type of axes you guys use
I use Grandfors Bruks


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Dec 14, 2016)

Post #31  Stateguy,

Many of us, me for sure just enjoy it.  It's fun to destroy stuff.  LOL
With a decent technique hand splitting is faster too.  Nice working at home outdoors, 
providing free or very Cheap heat for the family, etc.

I use a Fiskars  X-27, also have a 6lb maul, and a standard axe.
Borrowing a splitter for the big and ugly until I heal up fully.


----------



## Blazing (Dec 14, 2016)

Stateguy said:


> I didnt think that many people still split it by hand.
> What i like about it is that all you really need is the axe.  Your not taking the log splitter out of the shed and brining it to the wood pile.
> If i want to split on log or many logs. It doesnt take much effort to get started
> I was just wondering on what type of axes you guys use
> I use Grandfors Bruks



The holy grail of axes ^ I'd love to try one. I myself have an x27.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 14, 2016)

Stateguy said:


> I didnt think that many people still split it by hand.
> What i like about it is that all you really need is the axe.  Your not taking the log splitter out of the shed and brining it to the wood pile.
> If i want to split on log or many logs. It doesnt take much effort to get started
> I was just wondering on what type of axes you guys use
> I use Grandfors Bruks


My main splitters are a Fiskars 8# maul and an X27. They make a good combo except that the X27 handle is about 2 inches longer so I sometimes overswing when I switch from the maul. They're a heck of a lot more portable than a powered splitter, which really helps because my trees seem to fall in the most inconvenient places. And you're right, it takes almost no effort to get started. It's really handy in the fall--when I have maybe a half hour of twilight available after work--to grab one and split a couple of rounds before it gets too dark.


----------



## spirilis (Dec 14, 2016)

By hand, except my large dry (2+yr) splits I will use a free 5T electric splitter (neighbor gave me before moving away) to crack down into kindling.  I use a sledge + wedge to knock rounds apart into halves, then whack off splits with my Helko 3kg maul.


----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 15, 2016)

I split 75% by hand. I pull out the hydro for the really big tough jobs.


----------



## bboulier (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the exercise and split with the Fiskars 27".


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 22, 2016)

Generally split by hand & the weapon of choice is my Fiskars.  Also have a 8# maul, but I rarely use it anymore.  I have 2 sledges & 2 wedges as well.  The Fiskars is that good, so again, I generally do not have to use the other stuff.
My brother wants to get me a splitter, but I do not have anywhere to keep it at this time. Besides, even though the muscles ache that night, there is something that makes you want to get up and do it some more.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 23, 2016)

Had a small honey locust pile, but didn't want to bother the neighbor to get the splitter. couple pieces were brutal knotty, branches and bends.  Prob had over 50 swings in one of them, but after about ten it got personal. Hand split small piles, splitter for big ones.


----------



## baseroom (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been a maul, sledgehammer and wedges guy.....but guess what Santa brought!  An x27!


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 23, 2016)

baseroom said:


> I've been a maul, sledgehammer and wedges guy.....but guess what Santa brought!  An x27!



You will like the x27...wait until you try it, if you have not already.  Your maul might get a little rusty.


----------



## baseroom (Dec 23, 2016)

HisTreeNut said:


> You will like the x27...wait until you try it, if you have not already.  Your maul might get a little rusty.


Thanks had to jump on the road to Charlotte to be with the grandkids. Won't get its first blows for a week.


----------



## splions (Dec 23, 2016)

I love splitting wood...I use the X27 and the 8lb maul for the big stuff.  My favorite form of exercise.  Sometimes I get wood just for the exercise...I even got a couple of truckloads of white pine a few weeks ago just for the exercise...is this a symptom  of a sickness? 

I had a 55' red oak taken down in my front yard this week...guess what I am doing on Christmas day?


----------



## fibels (Dec 23, 2016)

Dobish said:


> i split about 2 cord of elm by hand, then bought a splitter. Now I only split the easy stuff by hand so I feel super good about myself.
> 
> Actually, I have about another 2 cord of elm that is stacked in rounds, and I am debating getting out the fiskars and getting a workout. The wood is down back, and it would be a bumpy ride for the splitter. Wood by the splitter gets split by the splitter, wood away from the splitter gets split by hand...


  I have about a cord of Elm rounds to split.The fiskars won't work against elm.For that job its the 10lb sledge and four wedges.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 23, 2016)

Fiskars x27 here. No splitter. With the wood processing and my dog, I do not need a gym membership.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 23, 2016)

8lb fleet farm special. I have a splitter my uncle built. I calculate it to be a 22 ton. I run it off my skid steer hydros , I didn't get 2 logs split and I broke it. So everything has been by hand thus far. My big nasty stuff stays round untill I get hungry and weld that baby back together! I do like splitting by hand. It's fast and helps me get excersizes! Ha.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 23, 2016)

Depends, about 50-50. My splitter was crucial to getting to the three year club, splitting and stacking 4 cords out in the woods on a rocky slope. Recently I had a lot of small-medium locust that I tied a tow strap around for a super size tire method. The x27 made short work of it. The next load was knotty oak, so we split it with the husky 22 directly from the truck bed, and the boys stacked it. The husky makes it easier to split as a team. It's also nice to get some solo hammertime.


----------



## pernox (Dec 23, 2016)

I will hand split when there's some nice ash to work up. Also if I'm scrounging something too big to roll up the ramps into the truck and don't feel comfortable towing the hydro there. Did some large by huge maple that way this summer... 

I started off hand splitting exclusively, but street the first year of splitting and burning 10-13 cord, I bought a Huskee.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 24, 2016)

I split everything by hand, I don't even have a log splitter.  My father still splits by hand and he is over 60, but you wouldn't know it by looking at him.  We have split everything by hand my whole life.  That's why I have a unbreakable maul, and sledge from Wilton bash, plus about a dozen wedges.  Splitting is the part of firewood processing I really enjoy, great exercise and stress reliever.  I figured if he can keep splitting by hand then I should have no problem keeping up.  I always figure if you hit it hard enough and don't give in it always splits, not the smartest way to get it done but it works.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 24, 2016)

85% with 8 lb maul and two Fiskars.  6% with sledge and wedges, 6% with electric 5 ton splitter, 3% noodle and cookies with chainsaw (numbers are just for fun, but you get the idea).

I am way faster splitting by hand than with the splitter with most of the wood that I split.

I did run into a 36" diameter wavy tulip poplar last summer that hung on to the last inch, and that one I quartered with the sledge and wedges, then onto the electric splitter.  The slow constant pressure of the hydraulics was just the ticket for that guy.  I should have waited for it to dry out or freeze in the round first, but I wanted to get it done (it was not in my yard).  I found a steel pipe in the last noodle on that bugger that wrecked a brand new Stihl chain that I had bought to try out.  The $30 chain was great until it tried to cut the steel pipe.


----------



## Destructor (Dec 24, 2016)

Maul and occasional wedges. I'll borrow my brother's monster mall when I accumulate a bunch of stubborn pieces.


----------



## volunbeer (Dec 26, 2016)

I am about 50/50.  Purchased a DHT 27ton splitter and it works well when my back is sore, but I also enjoy swinging the fiskars, a couple of generic mauls and old wedges, and I just ordered a fiskars 8#.     Looking forward to trying that out.   I have a cord of beautiful fir rounds and I already used wedges to break them down a bit (really large fir) so I will give it a shot when it is real cold out and let it rip.   I already used the generic mauls (truper? I think) to make about 50 big splits for next winter from the same trees.   It is nice when I get a full cord in the waiting area and the back or shoulder is tight to crank up the splitter and fill up the racks.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Dec 26, 2016)

I prefer to hand split- good exercise and just fun watching the magical x27 split wood apart.  However, when my back's bothering me or just too tired out, I go to the 7 ton electric.  Just depends on how I'm feeling as to which I'll use I guess.  I do like how small and similar I can get splits with the electric splitter though.  I will spoil myself sometimes by getting a bunch of splits almost the same size with it.  I've lined up a bunch of rounds though and just went to whacking to the point I got nauseated and shaky- now that is good exercise!  (and a good stress relief)


----------



## zig (Dec 27, 2016)

Using the same #6 and #10 mauls I used as a kid. They just needed handles and now I'm watching my kids split with them. They still need handles. Once a year a buddy brings his splitter over for the twisty stuff and crotches or I use the backhoe bucket. Otherwise, like Dad I supervise.


----------



## Hickorynut (Dec 27, 2016)

Burning 23 years and 64 years old and have always used mauls, wedges and sledge.  Have rented a woodsplitter one time and it was nice.  Do quite a bit of noodling when necessary.  Trying to save dollars here, but looking back and seeing then what has happened with my wood burning, it would have been wise to have bought a splitter on day one.  Too late now though.


----------



## pernox (Dec 29, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Burning 23 years and 64 years old and have always used mauls, wedges and sledge.  Have rented a woodsplitter one time and it was nice.  Do quite a bit of noodling when necessary.  Trying to save dollars here, but looking back and seeing then what has happened with my wood burning, it would have been wise to have bought a splitter on day one.  Too late now though.



Never too late! I found a gently used Huskee 22 ton on Craigslist and paid 600 for it after a little back and forth. You could make that back selling three cord of wood around here. 

For me, burning 10 cord+ yearly, the hydro i unit was necessary if for no other reason than it bus back a lot of hours of lost daylight. Not that splitting isn't fun, but with the volume I go through it was just eating too much time doing it all by hand.


----------



## Hickorynut (Dec 29, 2016)

pernox said:


> Never too late! I found a gently used Huskee 22 ton on Craigslist and paid 600 for it after a little back and forth. You could make that back selling three cord of wood around here.
> 
> For me, burning 10 cord+ yearly, the hydro i unit was necessary if for no other reason than it bus back a lot of hours of lost daylight. Not that splitting isn't fun, but with the volume I go through it was just eating too much time doing it all by hand.



Totally understand pernox, 10 cords is a lot of wood per year.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2016)

I hand split 8-9 cord a year with my Fiskars X27. I also cut my wood ~20" length. If I buy a splitter it will be a kinetic type. I recently bought a Fiskars ISO Core maul so it might postpone the splitter.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 31, 2016)

I only grab a maul after I have quartered a monster round with my Stihl 660 and then it gets rolled up on the log lift of my AllWood splitter and ran through the 4 or 6 way head. My back can't take hours of maul usage anymore.


----------



## rygar (Jan 2, 2017)

i think i found my perfect medium.  all the big pieces i split down to quarters.  and then i stack all the split wood near the hydro to get ti split to burning size.  best of both worlds.  i just feel bad not using the hydro so i throw it in the rotation.  but i do most of it with a 8lb maul.  want to try an x27 though. sounds like an amazing tool

anything punky or tough, i just use the splitter on unless am in a chit mood.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 3, 2017)

it looks like I get to bust out my fiskars again, since the starter rope on the hydro ripped off. i'm waiting on the replacement unit, but need to get through a lot of stuff.... i think i'll start with the really dry aspen or the maple.


----------



## Wood1Dennis (Jan 3, 2017)

I split most of my firewood by hand. I have a lot of ash, white and yellow birch, black cherry, some maple. When I get into the twisted stringy elm or oak, I pull the splitter out and use it but I really like to split by hand and it is great exercise. Like a few others have said, when it is nice splitting stuff, I believe that I can split faster by hand and actually have to move the wood less. It also helps to go out when it is cold; single digit temps forecast this weekend means I should get a lot done!

I have seen a lot of references to the Fiskars X27 in this string. Is it really that much better than the old standard 10lb. splitting mauls I have always used?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 3, 2017)

Wood1Dennis said:


> I have seen a lot of references to the Fiskars X27 in this string. Is it really that much better than the old standard 10lb. splitting mauls I have always used?



i believe so.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 3, 2017)

not if you have an accurate and efficient swing


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jan 3, 2017)

> I have seen a lot of references to the Fiskars X27 in this string. Is it really that much better than the old standard 10lb. splitting mauls I have always used?


I have one and they are that good.


----------



## Deeje (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been splitting with this 100 year old Plumb double bit felling axe for a couple years. Weighs nothing but I've got it sharp enough to shave with. Of course, I break out the maul or wedge when I have to, but this one has been a lot of fun. Makes quick work of any straight grain logs and doesn't wear me out as fast.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Deeje said:


> View attachment 191897
> 
> I've been splitting with this 100 year old Plumb double bit felling axe for a couple years. Weighs nothing but I've got it sharp enough to shave with. Of course, I break out the maul or wedge when I have to, but this one has been a lot of fun. Makes quick work of any straight grain logs and doesn't wear me out as fast.


They all have their place. I run several mauls and axes to split with...just depends on how mean I have to get with the wood..lol


----------



## Deeje (Jan 4, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> They all have their place. I run several mauls and axes to split with...just depends on how mean I have to get with the wood..lol


Same here. My collection grows every year when the big 127 yard sale comes around. Surely I'll have a perfect setup soon and won't need to buy anything else... [emoji1]


----------



## NateB (Jan 4, 2017)

MaintenanceMan said:


> Cutting, swinging a maul or stacking don't bother me really. It's the bending over. Whatever I can do in any part of the operation to minimize the constant bending over.. I do it...


Check out a  Hookaroon.  You can do the complete process without ever bending over, if you get good enough with the hookaroon.  I got it as a gift, and I think it is a worth while tool.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 4, 2017)

NateB said:


> Check out a  Hookaroon.  You can do the complete process without ever bending over, if you get good enough with the hookaroon.  I got it as a gift, and I think it is a worth while tool.


Got me one of those as well...saves climbing up in the back of the truck as well as bending over..


----------



## pyroheater (Jan 4, 2017)

I am too poor to buy a splitter so splitting by hand it is for me. mostly 8lb Splitting Maul and a wedge


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Jan 4, 2017)

I have splitter, an X27, a maul, a wedge and bad back. I use the splitter....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmjam12 (Jan 15, 2017)

I always split by hand, rent a splitter once a year for the uglies.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 15, 2017)

No. My shoulders & back thank me.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 22 ton hydraulic splitter, but I do maybe 75% of my splitting by hand. It's better for my back, faster, easier.  It's easier on my back because I am not heaving so many big rounds up onto the splitter, or bending down for hours to work the splitter in vertical mode.

I am pleased to say that my sledge'n'wedge are mostly retired since I got the hydraulic splitter.

Easy straight grained stuff gets the maul, difficult knotty crotches get the hydraulic splitter. I end up using both on most of the trees I process.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 15, 2017)

Wood1Dennis said:


> I have seen a lot of references to the Fiskars X27 in this string. Is it really that much better than the old standard 10lb. splitting mauls I have always used?



It has replaced my good old maul. Thanks to its fiskars magic, it does just about exactly the same work but it's a lot lighter.

I don't find that it splits any better than a regular old maul, but the weight difference is really nice.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't even own a splitter. I'm a wood snob tho. Have enough already. Only take the easily split stuff and the X27 make short work of it.


----------



## bboulier (Jan 18, 2017)

I prefer hand splitting for the exercise and the sheer caveman pleasure of splitting my own wood.  It's fun!   Just spent a half hour splitting kindling.  Now only use a Fiskar's X27.  However, I am not dependent on a wood fire for a primary source of heat.   It's only a supplement.  If my only heat were dependent upon wood or if I were selling wood, I would get a splitter.


----------

